# LASER Chainsaw Sharpener



## sir1 (May 27, 2016)

Hello,
Has anyone used or are familiar with a "Laser" brand chainsaw sharpener? It looks better than an average run of the mill sharpener. Made in China. Can't find any specs, so perhaps older. Looking at a used one for cheap. I am due for a replacement.






https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.chainsaw-sharpener.1000831156.html

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/laser-chainsaw-sharpener/6000189590329


----------



## Philbert (May 27, 2016)

@Wood Doctor bought one and posted positive comments in a few other threads (hint: search using Google instead of the AS search feature).

To me, it looks just like one of the many, inexpensive, Asian 'clone' / 'knockoff' versions of the Oregon 511A, that typically sell for $100 - $120 on eBay and elsewhere.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/northern-tools-chain-sharpener.261819/
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/northern-tool-grinder-mod-thread.115043/

Philbert


----------



## sir1 (May 27, 2016)

Philbert said:


> @Wood Doctor bought one and posted positive comments in a few other threads (hint: search using Google instead of the AS search feature).
> 
> To me, it looks just like one of the many, inexpensive, Asian 'clone' / 'knockoff' versions of the Oregon 511A, that typically sell for $100 - $120 on eBay and elsewhere.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/northern-tools-chain-sharpener.261819/
> ...



Thank you Phil,
It does look like a Oregon copy cat. Ill let you know how it works if I pick it up.


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 27, 2016)

I've been using mine off and on for some time now. It took awhile to tune the bugs out to my satisfaction. It's a bit sloppy here and there and not in the same quality league as the Oregon and others. However, I've sharpened about 200 chains with it, from Picco to 404, and it will do it. One of the grind stones went wacko and started vibrating the unit. I had to toss it. Biggest flop might be the vise lock handle that holds the chain tight. It won't stay put on its own as a result of poor cam design. This may have been fixed in later releases.

Remember, it's a clone and corners had to be cut to get the price down that far. I rate it higher than the HF el cheapo grinder. I am rather amazed that the motor is virtually the same as the Tecomec from Italy, although the power consumption is rated lower.


----------



## sir1 (May 27, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> I've been using mine off and on for some time now. It took awhile to tune the bugs out to my satisfaction. It's a bit sloppy here and there and not in the same quality league as the Oregon and others. However, I've sharpened about 200 chains with it, from Picco to 404, and it will do it. One of the grind stones went wacko and started vibrating the unit. I had to toss it. Biggest flop might be the vise lock handle that holds the chain tight. It won't stay put on its own as a result of poor cam design. This may have been fixed in later releases.
> 
> Remember, it's a clone and corners had to be cut to get the price down that far. I rate it higher than the HF el cheapo grinder. I am rather amazed that the motor is virtually the same as the Tecomec from Italy, although the power consumption is rated lower.



Fantastic. 
My current one is a very cheap-o one. And recently the locking mechanism for the chain broke. So this will be an upgrade. 
Thank you


----------



## Rosss (Jul 10, 2018)

How did it work out for you?


----------



## PBlock (Jul 7, 2022)

I bought one of these from Family Farm and Home. I needed to upgrade from my Harbor Freight ones and this one is definitely a step up. I agree that there are better ones out there but this one has lots of flexibility including being able to knock the rakers down a touch as the chain gets more worn. I really like the angle guide Included for the different chains that can be sharpened with this sharpener. The light on it is also a pleasant bonus.


----------

